# Last minute trip to Matagorda in morning.



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

Very last minute but worth a shot. Weather looks better than I expected. Afternoon showers possible but nothing severe and winds look pretty good. 

Not an expert but not a newbie either. Just promise a fishing trip, not a catching trip, lol. Launch out of Matagorda Harbor and head to east Matty. Boat is a Triton 260 Lts. Iâ€™m open to your suggestions but thinking about drifting early and wading later in morning. Pitching in for gas would be appreciated. 

Not really keen on going by myself. Iâ€™ll check this for next few hours to see if have any bites.


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

Headed to bed in 20 minutes. Alarm set for 3:30 am. Be at Matagorda Harbor 6:15ish. Feel free to leave me a PM and/or meet me.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Dang! If I didn't have a previous commitment I'd take you up. 

Very nice gesture. 
Good luck.


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

Iâ€™m up but decided not to go.


----------

